# Vegas Flexers HELP!



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

So, thought I had it figured out. Blocks were being posted pretty much between noon and 3pm every day for next day. Today, I literally refreshed for 9 hours... while doing other things, obviously... and nothing for next day blocks. Wth? I'm not greedy. I would just like 4 to 5, 3-hour blocks a week. I don't even mind the wait in line, or going all the way out to Centennial, or gang central! I know we're all competing for blocks, and I'm not out to take something from anybody, but can anybody in Vegas help a girl out here? What am I missing? What am I doing wrong? Ugh! And no, this wasn't the first day this has happened.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

You might have actually missed it, depending how long you were taking between each 'try'. They really REALLY quick on Sunday (for Monday), for instance (I don't know what time they dropped yesterday since I didn't check). And don't be too discouraged, EVERYONE is having problems in the past three-four weeks. I've talked to a lot of people and everyone says the same.
There's just been a HUUUUGE amount of a new people (almost every day I see someone who's clearly new), and I'm pretty sure people are using bots. 

I have heard of people who have been getting blocks in the middle of the night (~2 to 3) but I for one wouldn't want to rely on that...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Once you think you have it figured out............count on things to change!  
This gig is in a constant state of change and requires adapting often. So, right now as noted by catchy, it appears an onboarding push, which happens often. Block availability dries up or slows down for the "seasoned" drivers, as well as the increased competition makes it harder to get blocks while they get the new people tested. 

Seems they also changed the pattern for same day block releases and minor changes in next day too. I'm still working out the pattern the last week no luck.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Once you think you have it figured out............count on things to change!


I fully agree on that, our warehouse is now trying out 3.5hr logistics blocks, so we get 3, 3.5, and 4 all in the same day (sometimes for the same start time too), makes it so you have to pay more attention to grabbing blocks


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm sure everybody already knows what my recommendation would be for somebody having trouble getting blocks.


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

Ha! Yeah, Basmati, we know! I have an iPhone so don't think any of those things would work for me. I'm kinda up in the air about using bots anyway. I seriously LOVE being a flex driver. I've worked in offices for most of my jobs, and this suits me far better! So, I don't want to jeopardize it in any way. It would be great if Amazon would give us all a break and allow push notifications when blocks are posted, although by the time you saw the notification and got to the right screen, they'd probably be gone anyway.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

In Riverside no blocks we're showing yesterday either which is strange. Usually I get 2 blocks on Friday. Wondering if something was going on and no blocks were released at all. Vans were working I got my order from one yesterday. Sometimes a day or 2 with no blocks showing just happens


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Flexin-in-Vegas said:


> Ha! Yeah, Basmati, we know! I have an iPhone so don't think any of those things would work for me. I'm kinda up in the air about using bots anyway. I seriously LOVE being a flex driver. I've worked in offices for most of my jobs, and this suits me far better! So, I don't want to jeopardize it in any way. It would be great if Amazon would give us all a break and allow push notifications when blocks are posted, although by the time you saw the notification and got to the right screen, they'd probably be gone anyway.


iPhone has switch control as part of it's functionality. Google it. It'll help


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

This gig is so new. My warehouse is barely 6 months old. But is there anyone who's been doing this for more than a year? If so, how was it like last May? I suspect its because of the slow Summer season. I've only been able to work 2 hours this week so far. When I was there, we had only like 10 drivers working. Needless to say, there was not a lot of packages to deliver.

It's interesting to see other warehouses reporting lack of work as well. I think its just been really slow but should pick up again in August once back to school season starts.


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

uberer2016 said:


> This gig is so new. My warehouse is barely 6 months old. But is there anyone who's been doing this for more than a year? If so, how was it like last May? I suspect its because of the slow Summer season. I've only been able to work 2 hours this week so far. When I was there, we had only like 10 drivers working. Needless to say, there was not a lot of packages to deliver.
> 
> It's interesting to see other warehouses reporting lack of work as well. I think its just been really slow but should pick up again in August once back to school season starts.


I hope that's all it is.

This forum is great, btw. I've read through pretty much everything flex-related and have learned a lot. I really appreciate the input by everyone. Very cool.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

IPhone have macros you can use


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Once you think you have it figured out............count on things to change!
> This gig is in a constant state of change and requires adapting often. So, right now as noted by catchy, it appears an onboarding push, which happens often. Block availability dries up or slows down for the "seasoned" drivers, as well as the increased competition makes it harder to get blocks while they get the new people tested.


And I didn't note it above, a big problem in Vegas is that at toward the end of April (when this issue really started) they killed the 7AM blocks, which means a lot of people who were working those regularly now have to compete with those working 7:30AM regularly. To the point that a lot of us have even been taking 8AM instead, etc.

And the thing is....there hasn't even been less routes -- if anything there's more (just going by the total per day that's on the route sheets). It really must be the huge influx of new people.

I wonder if it'll settle when the big distribution warehouse opens in a couple months, because supposedly we'll be getting a lot MORE business due to that being there...in fact I'm wondering if it's the actual reason for on-boarding SO many new people recently.


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> And I didn't note it above, a big problem in Vegas is that at toward the end of April (when this issue really started) they killed the 7AM blocks, which means a lot of people who were working those regularly now have to compete with those working 7:30AM regularly. To the point that a lot of us have even been taking 8AM instead, etc.
> 
> And the thing is....there hasn't even been less routes -- if anything there's more (just going by the total per day that's on the route sheets). It really must be the huge influx of new people.
> 
> I wonder if it'll settle when the big distribution warehouse opens in a couple months, because supposedly we'll be getting a lot MORE business due to that being there...in fact I'm wondering if it's the actual reason for on-boarding SO many new people recently.


So, will drivers be doing pickups from the new facility in NLV?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> This gig is so new. My warehouse is barely 6 months old. But is there anyone who's been doing this for more than a year? If so, how was it like last May? I suspect its because of the slow Summer season. I've only been able to work 2 hours this week so far. When I was there, we had only like 10 drivers working. Needless to say, there was not a lot of packages to deliver.
> 
> It's interesting to see other warehouses reporting lack of work as well. I think its just been really slow but should pick up again in August once back to school season starts.


 Been flexing since last June, almost a year now. I recall the months of June, July and August as very busy. Every route I worked had 20-30 drivers per block and at least 6 per day. I worked the most days per month for those months and haven't been able to match that since. Could have been because I was a new driver but from what I could tell it was a steady flow of packages all summer. I don't expect things to slow down.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Flexin-in-Vegas said:


> So, will drivers be doing pickups from the new facility in NLV?


As far as I know it's a fulfillment center -- i.e. where they store the actual product -- not a Flax WH.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm hoping some of these flexers quit once the temp get over 110. More blocks for us. I have seen a lot of out of staters that might not be able to handle the heat.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> In Riverside no blocks we're showing yesterday either which is strange. Usually I get 2 blocks on Friday. Wondering if something was going on and no blocks were released at all. Vans were working I got my order from one yesterday. Sometimes a day or 2 with no blocks showing just happens


Hmm... Interesting, I got 2 blocks on Friday. A 10am then I had a choice 4 or 4:30 pm, took the 4:30.
It was Thursday for me I couldn't score. Didn't try Saturday. DLA5

Sorry for the Hijack.


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

All input is much appreciated. No need to apologize.


----------

